# Eclipse startet nicht



## igy (4. Aug 2004)

Verfasst am: Mi Aug 04, 2004 12:53    Titel: eclipse startet nicht   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beim Start unter Solaris 8 bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 



```
java.version=1.4.1_01 
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc. 
BootLoader constants: OS=solaris, ARCH=sparc, WS=motif, NL=en 

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Aug 04, 2004 13:43:45.746 
!MESSAGE Application error 
!STACK 1 
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Argument cannot be null 
        at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:2677) 
        at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:2616) 
        at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:2587) 
        at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font.<init>(Font.java:106) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.resource.FontRegistry.calculateDefaultFont(FontRegi 
stry.java:412) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.resource.FontRegistry.defaultFontRecord(FontRegistr 
y.java:430) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.resource.FontRegistry.getFontRecord(FontRegistry.ja 
va:519) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.resource.FontRegistry.get(FontRegistry.java:472) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.resource.JFaceResources.getDialogFont(JFaceResource 
s.java:182) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.Dialog.initializeDialogUnits(Dialog.java:77 
8) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.TitleAreaDialog.createContents(TitleAreaDia 
log.java:93) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.create(Window.java:348) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.Dialog.create(Dialog.java:925) 
        at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:637) 
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.ChooseWorkspaceDialog.prompt(ChooseWorksp 
aceDialog.java:65) 
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.promptForWorkspace(IDEAppl 
ication.java:314) 
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.checkInstanceLocation(IDEA 
pplication.java:219) 
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:83 
) 
        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformAct 
ivator.java:335) 
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.ja 
va:273) 
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.ja 
va:129) 
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) 
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl. 
java:39) 
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces 
sorImpl.java:25) 
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324) 
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:183) 
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:644) 
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:628)
```

Was kann ich tun? 

Danke!


----------



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

vielleicht hilft neu installieren


----------



## igy (4. Aug 2004)

installieren?

eclipse wird ja nicht installiert. ich habe es einfach nur entpackt.


----------



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

J2sdk neu installieren hab ich auch gemeint
sorry das ich es nicht geschrieben habe


----------



## igy (4. Aug 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Problem ist nur, ich mache das nicht privat für mich, sondern auf der Arbeit. Nun müsste ich auch begründen können wieso wir das JDK noch einmal installieren müssen. Bzw. wie kann ich nachweisen, dass es mit dem JDK zusammenhängt?


----------



## Beni (4. Aug 2004)

Und du hast auch wirklich die Version für den Solaris runtergezogen? (es kann ja sein... man weiss ja nie...)


----------



## igy (5. Aug 2004)

ja, hab ich. hier der dateiname: eclipse-SDK-3.0-solaris-motif.zip


----------



## pogo (5. Aug 2004)

bei uns im betrieb hat es was gebracht, wenn man das jdk neu installiert hat ging es dann doch.


----------



## igy (5. Aug 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber das geschilderte Problem ist bereits ein registriertet Bug: 

https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=69106


----------

